

Obama: The US 'will Respond' to the North Korean Attack on Sony - davidiach
http://www.theverge.com/2014/12/19/7423183/us-will-respond-to-north-koreas-cyberattack-on-sony

======
undersuit
China is the country with known cyber attacks on the US(according to our
government, but hey we are accepting the FBI's answer that this was NK). China
has also been posturing with Japan in the surrounding waters(Sony is a
Japanese company no matter what legal wrangling they use for Sony Pictures
Entertainment). China is also a border country of NK, how inconceivable is it
that a North(or South) Korean/s was working for China?

But apparently NK was bothered enough by another comedy movie making fun of
their backward country that they executed a sophisticated months long cyber
attack and then released the spoils of war for free with only some anonymous
postings detailing their motives.

------
danbruc
Assuming it really was North Korea, I hope they will come up with a sensible
response. Maybe another funny movie. Or just suck it up and be better prepared
next time. But not something as disproportionate as the 9/11 reaction.

------
typea
Any excuse to initiate any type of attack on another country. This is getting
ridiculous and blown out of proportion like everything else does outside the
US.

------
mkempe
"Proportionate" retaliation means releasing emails from one of NK's top
commercial film studios?

~~~
dragonwriter
"Proportionate" doesn't mean "identical", particularly when the two parties
involved are not otherwise similarly situated.

